# perchs T's or V's



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I we move froward with the loft need input from all of you advanced flyers Which is better T or V perchs and why. Thanks


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

V's are good for keeping your birds clean, T's are good for the birds to lay down on. I have T's, V's, and box perches available for my birds so they can pick what they like.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Would you put box perches in a breeding loft?


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*T Perches*

I like T Perches-I guess that is what these are called-
View attachment 17441

Not the best pic. Birds seem to stay pretty clean and perches always are.+ I used scrap 2x4 so basicly free
I have never used v perches but some friends do and they always seem dirty.I am new to this so take it for what it is worth-LOL-
Jack


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Would you put box perches in a breeding loft?


Yep  Shouldn't interfere with anything. They aren't wide enough for them to attempt to nest on them.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I use t-perches, box, and just plain horizontal perch. I don't have experience with v-perches. T-perches seem to relax the birds more. I see them lying down relaxing just like Action's photo. The box is perfect for catching them. It makes it easy, but somehow they will poop on it. The v-perches seem to prevent birds below from getting soiled. From experience I noticed that when pigeon poops on the T-perches, they go to the front edge, turn around, stick their ass away and poops away, thereby not soiling other birds below. I found that fascinating because it seems (to me) that pigeons are polite. LOL! The plain horizontal bar/perch is not good. Pigeons fight on it and some will claim the whole length as their own.

Box perches are fine in the breeding loft as long as is not too big in such a way that 2 birds can sit side by side.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Most V-perches available in stores nowadays are combination of T and V. The Middle T structure provides a good perch for the pigeon and the over hanging Vs will contain the poops.


----------

